# 2006 Red Leather



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can someone tell me if 2004-2006 Red interior leather is the same for all 3 years, and if it is a dark red kinda like dried blood, or a "brick red"....I am trying to match the color I have to do a custom interior on my 67 GTO. I have a real nice set of red buckets and want to match the door panels, headliner, trunk, etc Thanks, Eric :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

And the answer is....Road Wires brand Medium Red #074


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GM called it Redhot in 2006...
Bill


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bill, unfortunately GM also wants about $1200 to re skin a seat ! I need an extra hide to do door panels and a rear seat for my 1967 GTO ! Thanks, eric


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

ouch...looking forward to seeing your finished project...
Bill


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bill, I'll keep posting in the Old Goat section.....waiting for parts right now! eric:cheers


----------



## adriana (Mar 18, 2011)

eric, did you end up buying the ultraleather 1385 and/or the road wires medium red 074? if so how well did it match the factory seats as far as color, grain, etc? i have been to at least 8 upholstery shops and 2 got close but not close enough. i have been looking everywhere and any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to answer.... the 074 is "dead on' when compared to my seats! Eric


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

posting in waiting for some pictures of this and where did you end up getting the material?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have 2 perfect seats, I got a sample of the material (leather) locally from a shop called Sunline. They said that they use it for GTO red repairs. It looks right on the money to me! Here is a pic of the sample....the seats are at the shop now.....Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If anyone wants more info on red leather, let me know. I will go to the shop (near me) and get contact info......"I went through hell finding this material, so you don't have to!!!"---Eric:lol:


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

I like that color red. Plus, the '67 GTO is my favorite year of the GTO so even better. Definitely needs to be picture when you complete your project.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I will surely post some pics when it is finished! Thanks, Eric:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes please and details just in case on the red leather...
Bill


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to contact the upholstery guy today........will post tonight. E


----------

